# Network Errors



## klm727 (Apr 8, 2007)

I easily and quickly installed new Mini on an Ethernet Network, yesterday. Attempts to stream HD content from my XL4 generated V87 errors and less frequent V69 errors. I did not disconnect or power down my XL4, as the 87 error suggested. Likewise, I wasn't using a wireless connection as suggested by the 69 message. Support chat suggested powering down and restarting the Mini. Curiously, SD content didn't cause the same errors. Thoughts?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Try rebooting all your network equipment (modem, router, switches, MoCA, etc.)


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

klm727 said:


> I easily and quickly installed new Mini on an Ethernet Network, yesterday. Attempts to stream HD content from my XL4 generated V87 errors and less frequent V69 errors. I did not disconnect or power down my XL4, as the 87 error suggested. Likewise, I wasn't using a wireless connection as suggested by the 69 message. Support chat suggested powering down and restarting the Mini. Curiously, SD content didn't cause the same errors. Thoughts?


HD requires must more bandwidth than SD, so I don't know that I'd rule out wireless as the issue.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

He said he "wasn't" using wireless....



klm727 said:


> ...Likewise, I wasn't using a wireless connection as suggested by the 69 message...


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Try new patch cables.


----------



## klm727 (Apr 8, 2007)

OK. I've rebooted the XL-4 and Mini, multiple times. I've swapped out the Ethernet cables. No change. The screen is black, then the V87 error appears. HD continent does it every time. Very disappointing. The Mini is worthless to me.


----------



## 2trill4925 (Aug 1, 2009)

What's your network diagram consist of? Are you running RJ-45 from A to B or do you have a switch in between to create C? If you're using a switch, does it have any power saving or QoS features? Are these OEM cables, or did you have them made? I'm sure that you had known good results in other tests, right? Are you able to test other methods? If your television has multiple inputs place both units (host and client) on that TV and run then directly through your router. Report your findings.

I had my network triangulated and got similar errors, although I'm running wireless. I noticed my Mini would not find the host if I was using the Netflix App, and I got random disconnects. My problem ended up being 3rd party firmware not suitable on the 5 GHz band.


----------

